# seado rental business, please help !!



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Default seado rental business, please help !!
Hola ;

My boyfriend and me are in very delicate situation, and I am hopping to find some help and information over here .

In March this year, we liquidated our small business ( stopped to be profitable) in California,
we bought small rv , rent our place and moved with 2 dogs of ours to Mexico .
Our mission was to explore possibility of permanent move, and live on our,
how we were hopping, steady, fixed , decent income .
We planed to travel a lot , and give ourself a lot of time
to make any decisions about choosing the place to settle down .

Everything was going well, we loved Mexico, and we still do .
In July, disaster happened, due to recession, and another , more
personal arrangements , we lost one , major one, stream of income .

We are left on very small money, less than $1000, for both of us , plus 2 dogs .
We have some saving, but not much . 

The tought about going back to US is very scary,
and it is really last thing we would like or even can do now .

Our goal , from the beggining of Mexican trip, was to get to the state of Oaxaca,
Huatulco on the coast, and city of Oaxaca as the option for summer .


From reading about the area, seems to us, like very , very much
place we will be able to fall in love with .

But we are not there yet .

We know Mexico quite well, from previous trips, but never have been as far
south from Pacific side ,
if not counting , flight to Tapachula, years ago, in order to travel to Guatemala .

We desperately need some additional, even small, income ,

being exact, 500-600 dollars a month . ( still payments in US)

If this amount requires time to grow the business,
we are willing to last, the point is, how to choose right direction .

Is it someone on this forum, willing to help, who knows,
about seado rental business ?

How difficult/easy it is to start it somewhere
on Huatulco area beaches, or Puerto Escondido,
or wherever as the matter of fact , any beach touristy area .

Chances for profit ? / Chances for loosing all investment ?

Any information is going to be a treasure .

Another small business pointed to the tourists ?

What would be the most safe ? Food ?

We are not afraid of work, and my boyfriend is from
South America , so we have some language advantage .

We are also fine with living in our small motorhome .

We already forgot about luxury of traveling for
a few years, we want to be able to stay in Mexico .

At the moment , we have FM3 visas, 
valid for almost 11 months ahead ,
but anyway we have to move fast .

We talked to the lawyer, and were told about possibility
of changing visas status .

Not everything seems to be lost yet, however we have practically
zero tolerance now, for hit and miss in any business adventure .

Our investment , small, about 10k,
and this is why I was thinking about buying 2 seados ,
however it can be anything .

If you know, please help me, or maybe someone can
recommend some informative websites .

regards
e.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*what to do....*

wow....... sorry to hear about your problems....... everyone is effected by the current economy...

the sea do idea is not a good idea...... besides all the paperwork you have to do, you will also need a permit from the secretary of tourism. depending on who is running sea do rentals in the area your thinking, you might not get your permit approved.....


you are not down and out though..... living in the r.v. will help you save tons of money... now with your fm3 you can change that to do some type of business.... most states are making it easy to start a business (paperwork timeline) so that it can generate fees for the state.

you need to have a plan and say to yourself 6 months to accomplish and have income coming in.....

maybe an internet cafe/ vonage world (phone calls to the usa/canada) i am not sure if its legal but.....

although some have been teaching inglish,,,,,, they usually require a certificate..... wich you can get online to teach inglish....... look online to find a quick inglish teaching certificate then you could find a big inglish school and have some income..... anyone will hire you to do that... and you can find free online teaching sesssions ....

lots of options....


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with Mexliving in that the seado idea will require a lot of paperwork, and the truth is that I do not believe that you can make a living off of that alone. Most of the places I have seen renting Seado's do it as an extra source of income, but not as the main source (such as hotels, resorts or large restaurants). That is not to say that it cannot work, but if you are in not in a position to risk much, I would recommend looking for something else.

That being said, I have a number of small businesses based here in Mexico and it is definitely a land of opportunity. Good luck.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you were to visit any beach area you would see that tourism is way down this year due to reports of drug wars, swine flu, and world wide economic problems ...most airline, cruise lines and hotels have lowered their prices and are having sales trying to get visitor back with out much success...now someone comes along with 2 sea doos and wants to open a business when the customer base has almost disappeared, what would happen if one broke down,was stolen or wrecked, there goes half your income...I would think about it very seriously before I invested my last 10K....


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*sea do*

Thank you so much to all of you,
who took their time to answer to my post .
I took everything deeply to my heart .

Teaching English is out of our scope .
We are both Americans by naturalization,
English no mother tounge over here.
Thanks for an idea anyway .

However not afraid of "paper work",
born and raised in socialistic country ,
understand all pitfalls of investing 
last money in to sea do rental .

I am trying to think as serious as I can ,
situation calls for it big time .

Thanks so much for optimistic
statement " Mexico is the land of opportunity,
helps much . Particular advice, 
how and where to start, 
would be even more preasure .


We are not expecting miracle,
just started business in Mexico,
with small investment,
supports us entirelely .

We hopping for some additional 
small income, after small investment,
and hard work of both of us .

What would you do in our situation ?
We need to try to do something , before we die .

greetings 
e.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Evafla,
I'll be as frank as I can in responding to your dilema: As attractive as Mexico can be, I would suggest that you avoid the pitfalls of attempting to start a business in Mexico with your limited funds and this very shaky economy. Your best bet, as citizens of the USA and your mobility with the RV, would be to assess your talents and use your online capabilities to search for employment anywhere in the USA. Keep your 'nest egg' for the necessary travel expenses to get to wherever you can find employment. Droves of Mexicans are returning from the USA and can't find work, tourist industries are in crisis and they won't need work permits; you will, and they aren't easy to get. Postpone your dream of making a living in Mexico; this is not the time to make such a gamble and you stand to lose your entire savings. What would you do then? At least, in the USA, you have a welfare system, some emergency health care and other 'safety nets' that you would not have in Mexico. Even the possibility of having an accident in Mexico with your RV and not being able to have enough 'financial responsibility' to pay the damages, to yourself and others, could be disastrous; leaving you with the continuing responsibility to remove it from Mexico, even if wrecked. In my opinion, your resources are too thin to make such a gamble at this time. There must be some sort of work for you somewhere in the USA. Make your first priority to find it. Later, when you have, at least, a Social Security income, you might reconsider living in Mexico.


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

With hard heart, one more time thank to everybody, RVgringo thank you
very much for your post,
I understand, you wish people well, but not all , from my side,
can be possibly included in forum post .

We do not have place to live in US now, and being in RV in US
is very costly .

I only was thinking, maybe someone knows something,
what is not the most risky way, to start some tourist
oriented business in Mexico .

I did not expect "my case", be so unusual .

thanks one more time
e.


----------

